# 1 Opening on 3,000-Ac QDM Lease in Wilkes Co, GA



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jul 29, 2017)

3,000-ac lease limited to 9 members. There is one opening. A member bailed last minute due to an emergency. Dues are $4K and cover exclusive hunting rights, fall food plots, mineral sites, lease of a 4BR brick house on the farm, and utilities on the camp house. A member is allowed 2 bucks, 10 does, 2 gobblers. No limit on feral hogs. Deer density is high. It is common to see 10+ deer per hunt. The lease is managed by a wildlife biologist. Our goal is high end QDM. A shooter buck must be 4.5 years or older. Excellent deer and turkey hunting.


----------

